# Who actually plays drums?



## abyssalservant (Nov 28, 2006)

Just curious . . . I'm learning (slowly) when I have time, since the other guitarist in Deathwalkers is a drum teacher, but everything here seems to be about machines and programming (on a guitar forum? never!).
What style? What equipment? How long? How fast? *laughs*
Me - mixed prog/jazz and death/black metal. I've been poking at it for maybe a year, but I haven't had time or opportunity to get all that good. I have sticks and a pad, and I use other people's sets (Iron Cobras are god) when I can.


----------



## Shannon (Nov 28, 2006)

Yes, I am a very proficient drummer. I started at 6 (25 years now) & have played them longer than any other instrument.


----------



## Tubbs Mcgee (Nov 28, 2006)

I've been playing drums ever since I picked up a guitar. In actuality, I picked up all 4 core instruments (guitar, bass, drums, keyboard) when I was around 14. It's really helped me in making music! 

I'm in the process of making an album with me playing every instrument sometime soon. It's fun stuff, tbph.


----------



## Jason (Nov 28, 2006)

Oogadeboogadee or whatever..James from division is a drummer..i think he is a drummer who plays guitar not the other way around


----------



## Shawn (Nov 28, 2006)

I can kick a beat here and there, about 10 years of playing my drummer's kit.


----------



## Leon (Nov 28, 2006)

i SUCK at drums.


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Nov 28, 2006)

I'm pretty decent on the drums. Been playing since I was 17, so almost half my life now.


----------



## bulb (Nov 29, 2006)

Just when i thought i was becoming a decent drummer i met the orbinator and realized that i have a LOOOOOOOOOONG way to go, anyways i used to play drums for my band Periphery and i have been playing for 8 years (though 4 of those years i havent had a kit to practice on including right now....i miss my kit...)


----------



## eaeolian (Nov 29, 2006)

.jason. said:


> Oogadeboogadee or whatever..James from division is a drummer..i think he is a drummer who plays guitar not the other way around



That's correct. I can keep a beat - it's a nasty, stilted, totally grooveless beat, though.


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Nov 29, 2006)

I own a drum kit, but I suck really badly. I've owned it for more than a year, but only really have a couple months playing time as I moved out of my parents house and didn't have a spot to put them. I just bought a place, and I think I can squeeze it into one of the rooms once I arrange some stuff, but I sold my Axis Longboards because I was broke. I'm thinking of getting some Iron Cobras, or Pearl Eliminators as I hear they're adjustable as hell. I think the Axis pedals really fucked me up though, because now when I play on a normal pedal, I have to play so far back on the pedal to get any kind of leverage that I'm used to, damn you variable drive lever


----------



## Hexer (Nov 29, 2006)

I used to play drums some years ago, actually I had drum lessons for some 6 years starting when I got into school
I guess I could get back into drumming if I took time to practice (dont own a set anymore) but infact I always wanted to play guitar, so..... 
actually I started drumming instead of guitar back then because the guitar-teacher said my fingers were too small and I should wait some more years before starting guitar.....

sometimes I miss having a drumset though, drumming is fun


----------



## Drew (Nov 29, 2006)

I've been playing a month or two now - I'm still pretty bad, but it's an absolute blast to play. 

 I should try to record my roommate and I jamming while half in the bag sometime for you guys.


----------



## noodles (Nov 29, 2006)

I can play really fast double bass, for about twenty seconds, and then my legs fall off. I can also play "Wild Thing" by Tone Lok. That's about it.


----------



## Rick (Nov 29, 2006)

noodles said:


> I can play really fast double bass, for about twenty seconds, and then my legs fall off. I can also play "Wild Thing" by Tone Lok. That's about it.



 

Funny as hell on both parts.


----------



## Scott (Nov 29, 2006)

Pfft. Drumming is for those who can't make it as musicians


----------



## noodles (Nov 29, 2006)

Scott said:


> Pfft. Drumming is for those who can't make it as righties


----------



## Scott (Nov 29, 2006)




----------



## abyssalservant (Nov 29, 2006)

Scott said:


> Pfft. Drumming is for those who can't make it as musicians



Hey, if you fuckers could play drums decently, you'd make it a lot more easily as musicians.


----------



## Oogadee Boogadee (Nov 29, 2006)

.jason. said:


> Oogadeboogadee or whatever..James from division is a drummer..i think he is a drummer who plays guitar not the other way around



correctamenudo mi amigo



abyssalservant said:


> What style? What equipment? How long? How fast? *laughs*
> I have sticks and a pad, and I use other people's sets (Iron Cobras are god) when I can.





metal.

Premier Gen-X kit (4 toms and one or two kicks)
Noble & Cooley Alloy classic snare
Zildjian hats, chinas, crashes
Paiste rides
Gibraltar hardware
self-assembled frankenpedal - a combination of parts of the Pearl Eliminator, Tama Iron Cobra, and Axis double pedal. 

playing since 1990 w/ a 3-year hiatus in the middle. fast? not really... my max controlled comfort level for full musical passages is 16th note double bass at 183 bpm.

I hit hard.


----------



## Matt Crooks (Nov 30, 2006)

How do you make a drummers' car more areodynamic?






Take the Domino's sign off the roof.


----------



## skinhead (Nov 30, 2006)

I play drums, not proffesional, but i know something.

I want to buy one, but guitar, it's first.

When i have all i want on guitar i will buy a drum, electronic one, for practice.


----------



## Jason (Nov 30, 2006)

Matt Crooks said:


> How do you make a drummers' car more areodynamic?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 I'm a pizza guy too 



Oogadee Boogadee said:


> correctamenudo mi amigo
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I knew a drummer down the hall that had a noble and cooley kit. Nice stuff.


----------



## METAL_ZONE (Dec 1, 2006)

I want to get a drum set so I don't have to fuck around with computers to make a beat. Just wish I had more room and money for it.


----------



## Pericles (Dec 1, 2006)

I'm a drummer who plays guitar. Drums: 6 years(and i'm pretty damn good at it ), Guitar: not even a year.......
Yeah, I guess i'm a wanna be......but guitar conversations are WAY more interesting 
If only i had 2 more arms i could do both.....


----------



## abyssalservant (Dec 4, 2006)

Hey, no stealing my ideas! *laughs*


----------



## Shaman (Dec 5, 2006)

I have been playing the drums for a couple of years. I like to play jazz and prog.
Of course, I have my blast beat moments 

I have always disliked programmed drums. They can sound very realistic, but I never liked the concept in a way. I like my music to be played by people. But of course for some people, programming the drums is the only choice, so there's nothing wrong with that.

I play a PDP CX-Series 5-piece drumset with Paiste cymbals and an Iron Cobra twin pedal. 

I usually use a DDRUM PRO trigger through an Alesis DM5 module for my kick drum, but the rest of the kit is miced. I never use triggers on anything other than the kick drum, since I prefer the sound and the dynamic feel of an acoustic kit.


----------



## telecaster90 (Dec 5, 2006)

I'm pretty proficient for a high school kid. I've been playin, like Shannon, since I was about six. Lately, I've been playing marimba and other keyboard percussion instruments at school for the symphonic band concert next week.


----------



## abyssalservant (Dec 8, 2006)

Shaman said:


> I have been playing the drums for a couple of years. I like to play jazz and prog.
> Of course, I have my blast beat moments



. . . polyrhythms?


----------



## Shaman (Dec 19, 2006)

abyssalservant said:


> . . . polyrhythms?



Well, I sometimes play around with weird time signatures, but I am no Tomas Haake


----------



## militant_x (Dec 30, 2006)

My bands equipment is located in an extra room in my house. We built a small studio there, so I am learning drums just because they are there. We put together a monster electronic set. 8 pintec toms, 6 other smaller toms, only a few cymbals so far, double bass triggers etc. Its still in the works but its mad fun to play.


----------



## ibzrg1570 (Dec 30, 2006)

i started out on drums back in 6th grade, had a band until 8th grade, then i got kicked out. not enough musicians in my school, i switched to guitar because you can't really jam by yourself on the drums and have fun at the same time (long term at least). thats pretty much the only reason why i started playing guitar. i touch my drums maybe a maximum of three times a year. however, i have been thinking about doing some recording, so they'll come in handy sooner or later. if i can still play that is...last i checked i sucked majorly.


----------



## huber (Jan 4, 2007)

I've been playing drums since I was 10, so it's been 8 years. I picked it up two years before I got my first squier which I like never played and picked it back up and started buying and playing more guitar about 2 years ago.

I have tried to keep a strict drum practice routine to this day, despite everything else going on.


----------



## RonGriff (Jan 9, 2007)

I've been playing drums for about 22 years, a little keybaords. Was in middle, and high school band. I love playing live.


----------



## Tombinator (Feb 4, 2007)

I've been playing drums for 12 years.


----------



## telecaster90 (Feb 22, 2007)

I've been playing my whole life, it seems. I just always had a pair of sticks. Alot of my dad's friend's and his brother in law were drummers. I'm in the drumline at my school and play bass drum currently, but I also dig playing any mallet instrument (marimba, vibes, bells, xylophone) and timpani.


----------



## Newkie (Feb 23, 2007)

Been playing for 11 years. It's actually my main instrument.


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Feb 23, 2007)

Any instrument that it's main purpose is to beat on with sticks is clearly teh win.


----------



## Heavy Ed (Mar 10, 2007)

Started playing the drums in grade school and continued thru high school with the marching band and orchestra.( Really helped me in all musical aspects even though I hated it at the time!)Started focusing more on guitar after 10th grade and now I only practice on my kit regularly when I'm not in a band.


----------

